
Manhattan DA demands Google, Apple implement back doors, kill encryption - ghosh
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/218244-manhattan-da-demands-google-apple-implement-back-doors-kill-end-to-end-encryption
======
hellbanner
Does anyone actually believe Apple doesn't have a backdoor to their phones?
Their warrant canary disappeared from their privacy policy the same day they
issued a press-release citing how "secure" and "encrypted" iMessage etc was.

~~~
halviti
Of course apple has a backdoor because they generated the encryption keys.
They can sign anything they want.

